# worms found outside in old stool...actual dog worms?



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi all..this maybe should be posted under health questions, but I wanted a quick answer and am sure many here know the answer. While cleaning up a few days of dog poop in our backyard...I found one pile that looked normal, as well as a pile with it that was diarrhea. It looked to be two days old...quite dried out on the outside. When I scooped it up, there were little white worms inside. They were very tiny....about 1/4 inch in size, still alive. Would they be baby roundworms or could they be worms that entered the stool from the ground? Don't want to give Ginny meds unless I have to. Thanks so much for any info.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Probably yard type worms if 2 days later. I would check the next fresh poop , if you have round or tape worms you will see them.


oldhounddog


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

That was my thoughts too. I will check the next few...thanks for your fast reply.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

kitley2001 said:


> That was my thoughts too. I will check the next few...thanks for your fast reply.


Roundworms look like very skinny pieces of spaghetti noodles and tapes look like rice just a tad longer.


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

wvasko said:


> Roundworms look like very skinny pieces of spaghetti noodles and tapes look like rice just a tad longer.


Hmmm.thanks for your info. I did look up pics, but of course they were enlarged. I was looking for rough segments, and I guess you would not see them by the naked eye. They actually were about the length of rice, or a tad longer. I will do a bit of research into both types. I do not want to compromize her health because I am trying to avoid unneeded meds. Will meds from a petfood store work, or would I be best to get them from the vets if needed.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

You know thats kinda a personal choice, I don't like generics personally.

Don't mind if I'm taking them but with my dogs I prefer a trusted Vet's advice etc.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Probably the maggot type that eats poo. But take a fecal sample to the vet to be sure.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Almost certainly maggots. Flies lay eggs immediately in the poop, and they hatch 24 hours later into maggots. Intestinal worms wouldn't survive 2 days out of the body.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree if it's a couple of days old it's almost certainly maggots.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

kitley2001 said:


> Hmmm.thanks for your info. I did look up pics, but of course they were enlarged. I was looking for rough segments, and I guess you would not see them by the naked eye. They actually were about the length of rice, or a tad longer. I will do a bit of research into both types. I do not want to compromize her health because I am trying to avoid unneeded meds. Will meds from a petfood store work, or would I be best to get them from the vets if needed.


Run a fresh stool sample into the vets, most will do a test fairly cheap and without needing a full vet exam for established clients.


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think I will take afresh sample in just to be on the safe side. My dog spent 10 days recently with my niece and her dog. She got the runs while she was there and has still had the off stool once in a while. Then if my dog is positive I can call my niece to test her dog as well. Thanks.


----------

